# 'Ello Gents!



## josh A (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I didn't realize this was a British forum until just now but boy am I glad I finally found a forum dedicated to electrics! I recently dived into the world of electrics after restoring an old mechanic elgin:










Favorite shot:










Since then I've had the "pleasure" of "working" on a Pacer 500 that taught me to always hail the warnings of trained watchmen. I've since picked up a sharp looking Hamilton nautilus and I believe the 505 might be a bit easier to work with.










First off, what modern batteries fit the 505 movements? Are the 505's less touchy then the 500's and what complications should I expect with a remove through crystal case like this nautilus is?

thanks guys!

Josh A


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Welcome Josh. Are you another Yank like me?

First to answer your question on the cell for a 505, you can use a 301 or equivilent as long as it's not an Eveready. The Eveready has different diameter to the + side and will short out. I don't work on my large electric collection, other than change batteries, but leave that up to Paul (Silver Hawk) here on the forum. If you click on the big "Electric Watches" at the top of this page, you will go to his web site that contains all you would ever want to know about all electric watches.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

And enjoy your stay.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum their,s plenty of knowledge on here with electric watches, before you look around you will be into hummers


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

josh A said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I didn't realize this was a British forum until just now but boy am I glad I finally found a forum dedicated to electrics! I recently dived into the world of electrics after restoring an old mechanic elgin.
> 
> ...


If you are going to play with Hamilton electric watches you need to buy the "bible". It's called "The Watch of the Future" and you can buy it

here

Welcome to the forum: an excellent and knowledgeable bunch of enthusiasts here.


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Welcome Josh enjoy your stay.


----------



## josh A (Nov 13, 2009)

Just out of curiosity does anyone have one of these nautilus' with the original metal band on it? I want to see what type of band looks best on it.

thanks,

Josh A


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

josh A said:


> *Just out of curiosity does anyone have one of these nautilus' with the original metal band on it*? I want to see what type of band looks best on it.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Josh A


Check out this thread:

Nautilus 503


----------

